# When to join ADGA and suggestions with Herd Name...



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

So, when should I join ADGA? I won't have my babies until spring, I have no goats right now. Should I join now or when I get my babies? 
Also, We've used "Loden Farms" for our produce (Truck Farming), but I don't think I want to use that for the goat herd name. When I raised dogs we were "Dry Creek Kennel" (I think I saw someone with that ID on here, lol, the Dry Creek part anyhow), but I don't want to use that either. Anyway, I'd like to start thinking up a Herd name for my future goats (I know we are a WAYS off from that, but....), any suggestions? 
Can anyone tell I'm having major Goat withdrawls :rofl
Terra


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL. I won't have any goats until spring, and no kids until a year later, but I joined ADGA last year and registered a herd name and got a tattoo. Too excited to wait until I actually have a need for those things! Um. But I'm no help on names. How do you identify yourself? Your farm? List some adjectives and interests, landmarks, etc?


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm joining soon and getting my herd name and tattoo. I think I'll do it this month.


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

You don't have to have goats to register with ADGA. If you are buying kids then the person you are buying them from will have to tattoo them with there numbers. So you won't need a tattoo until you have your own kids on you own place (This will be my first time for kids on my place) So exciting!!


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay, so I'm guessing you can join and then register your herd name later? Is that right?


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

Yes, and then if like me after you register your herd name it is possible to change it for a fee. You don't have to have it when you register with ADGA so you have time. Hope this helps


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Terra,
I used to work with a Terra at the Willis Animal Hospital. Where are you from?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

nogoatsyet said:


> LOL. I won't have any goats until spring, and no kids until a year later, but I joined ADGA last year and registered a herd name and got a tattoo. Too excited to wait until I actually have a need for those things! Um. But I'm no help on names. How do you identify yourself? Your farm? List some adjectives and interests, landmarks, etc?


So what did you decide on a herd name, Ann Marie?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I joined ADGA when my first does were about to kid. When I registered my purchased does, I got the lower rate because the seller was a member. They assigned me a number when I registered the does which then became my membership number when I joined. Another interesting thing - before I became a member, I purchased an unpapered La Mancha doe. When I went to tattoo her, I didn't have my own registered number, so I used my initials. They let me do that and when I joined, they let me have that for my tattoo. How I chose my herd name was that my DH told me that if I used our last name, he'd pay half the cost. One suggestion in choosing a herd name is to keep in mind that there is a limit to the number of letters you can use in a goat's registered name. If you think you may want to give your goats long names, keep the herd name short.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We are wanting to get her to join, because the doelings she is purchasing she wants to have them appraised. We are wondering if they will let her sign up for appraisal before she owns the doelings  Can you sign up for appraisal when you don't own goats yet? A way out is to ask the breeder if she is going to appraise, she does periodically, keep the kids in the breeders name and then transfer them after appraisal. I have done this before.


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> nogoatsyet said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I won't have any goats until spring, and no kids until a year later, but I joined ADGA last year and registered a herd name and got a tattoo. Too excited to wait until I actually have a need for those things! Um. But I'm no help on names. How do you identify yourself? Your farm? List some adjectives and interests, landmarks, etc?
> ...


To the Moon! Except they wouldn't let me have that, dangit, though I looked through the herd names and didn't see anything really similar. I ended up with Fly to the Moon, which will work, but I think it has more of a magical feel rather than adventurous. Also more letters.

I will name all my goatlings after astronauts, cause I'm a dork.


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

I like it! Very unique


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

Christine - I've never worked in Willis, but I've worked at vet clinic's in Bullard (1 year) and in Rusk (7-8 years, 5 of those straight and about 3 off and on), as a Groomer, not a Tech, but I did help out when they needed more hands . I live close to Rusk and Jacksonville, south of Tyler and North of Lufkin. 
Vicki - are you talking about me? lol. I've sent Cindy an email and asked if I could go to her place if she appraises this year (with the girls I'm getting from her) but I have not heard back from her yet. 
I would like a unique herdname.... but I can't seem to think of anything right now.... oh well, I've got a year


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you asked ADGA if you can sign up for appraisal even though your don't own animals yet? If not, than ask Cindy if she can keep the kids in her name, transferring them after appraisal is over...you can take them home and all, just take them back for appraisal. Let us know what ADGA says, I have no idea of the answer.


----------

